# older dog nudging new puppy



## steve63

I've just bought a companion for my 18mth old bichon frise, a 9 week old bichon frise. They are both bitches.

The older dog is nudging the puppy and at some stages get quite rough even snarling at her. My wife is worried that the puppy is going to get hurt. 

I've researched on line and most people say its normal and let them sort it out themselves. 
Is the the correct thing to do or should I intervene. 

Steve


----------



## Sled dog hotel

steve63 said:


> I've just bought a companion for my 18mth old bichon frise, a 9 week old bichon frise. They are both bitches.
> 
> The older dog is nudging the puppy and at some stages get quite rough even snarling at her. My wife is worried that the puppy is going to get hurt.
> 
> I've researched on line and most people say its normal and let them sort it out themselves.
> Is the the correct thing to do or should I intervene.
> 
> Steve


Its not unusual when a new pup arrives for the older or exisiting one to react to them in what seems a negative way at first.

Depending on the dog in question, some will totally ignore the new one and not give them the time of day even walking off and wanting nothing to do with them. Others will growl when the pup comes near, and even especially if the pup persists, show teeth, and even air snap, snapping at air but not making contact, they may even lunge and chase the pup off, if its a persistent pup who ignores the other earlier warnings.

Usually once they are happy the pups not going to irritate or annoy them, and once they are happy the pups learned some manners and boundaries, its then you usually see, them allowing the pup to lay with them, and then they often will start playing, usually at their instigation and finishing it when they have had enough.

That's the usual pattern it follows anyway most of the time, an older dog unless they have got issues and are not dog friendly shouldn't hurt a pup usually, it tends to be all noise and body posturing. If the pup takes heed and backs off and gives the other space, and is not frightened or worried of the older dog it usually sorts its self out.

Just leave them together under close supervision at the moment just in case it starts to go further. If you can see the pups not backing off and still persisting, then its often best to just separate them, let both calm down and then re-introduce them again when both are calm.


----------



## steve63

Thanks for your help on this matter. Hopfully it will improve, although the pup is not annoying the older dog it the other way round.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

steve63 said:


> Thanks for your help on this matter. Hopfully it will improve, although the pup is not annoying the older dog it the other way round.


Would you say it is hostile/bullying, or would you say some of the nudging and pawing be trying to get the pup to play? Some times they will nudge and paw in a playful way, is she doing anything around her like play bowing, often they will go down on their front legs legs bent at the elbow with their bottoms in the air, that's usually a play bow inviting play.


----------



## steve63

Its a bit of both really. I've seen the bowing, nudging and gentle pawing but also seen the hostile/bullying as well.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

steve63 said:


> Its a bit of both really. I've seen the bowing, nudging and gentle pawing but also seen the hostile/bullying as well.


Does the puppy seem worried at any time or afraid? if the pups taking it all in her stride and unbothered then that's often a fair indication if its going too far or not. When the older one invites play then supervise and let them interact. If and when you see it start to go a bit over the top, or the pup doesn't seem comfortable then just give them a break from each other and let it calm down before letting them back together again.

I haven't had Bichons not my breed which is obvious and don't know that many, but I should imagine they may be pretty slow maturing, in which case at 18 mths your other is really still an adolescent, so its possible as shes still immature too, her behaviour can get a bit too hyper exciteable and go over the top at times. Sometimes puppies and adolescents can get just too over excited and hyper and over stimulated and then it can start getting a bit too rough and going over the top.


----------



## steve63

Again sometimes the pup seems a little affraid and tries to run off or other times she will have a good go back at the older one and nip at her feet or face. Sound good advice thank you


----------



## Sled dog hotel

steve63 said:


> Again sometimes the pup seems a little affraid and tries to run off or other times she will have a good go back at the older one and nip at her feet or face. Sound good advice thank you


Its early days, the positives are they do seem to be playing and a good deal of the time happily, just monitor it and supervise.

Pups tend to have periods of activity and then need periods of rest, as said if you can see pups had enough, or the others getting too over the top, or its generally getting too wild and rough, just calmly break it up and let them chill out for a bit.


----------



## steve63

Yes it is early days. Thank you for your help its most appropriated.


----------

